# Eco-complete "Shelf-Life"



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't worry about the bacteria. And it doesn't break down.


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

Eco Complete is made to order basicly,So when you get it will be fresh.

Ivano


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Huh ?
Made to order ? Where did you ever get that idea ? It is bagged , tagged and shipped out just as any other aquarium product would be. 
As far as a shelf life... dont plan on any "bacteria"... what happens to the bacteria in your filter if you let it set in different temps ?

The bacteria mumbo jumbo is a crock of *** ... it may be present at the time of packing but it is far gone after the first day in a bag in a truck.... LOL


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the news, I guess I'll get that order togethr


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

Where i got my idea from was Carib-sea themselves.
Maybe she BS to me but why would she BS me?

It's a big call to say it's got bacteria and it has shelvelife of 12 month's and it is able to with stand the heat and cold but maybe not at the extremes.

Ivano


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

duck said:


> .
> Maybe she BS to me but why would she BS me?
> Ivano


To sell product of course . That eco stuff is sitting on the shelf at my lfs and probably will be for along time at $30 a bag, sitting on a shelf is not "made to order". The only thing I would trust to jump start my tank is plants and some filter media and gravel from another established tank.


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't want this to go off the walls.

Made to order for the distributor not the lfs, the distributor order's it then they make it,unless lfs can buy 100 bags at a time then it's made to order for them.
To say something to sell an item is one thing but claim to have this or that in the product when it doesn't last the fisrt day of packing to sell it is not good bussines practice and could lead too.......

I have got the stuff, bacteria or not it works for me and couldn't be happier.

Ivano


----------



## brookline45 (Jan 8, 2004)

If you are ordering from Aquarium Plants.com I wouldn't worry about it. I spoke to them last week to check availability and they are going through the stuff very quickly at the low price. They were getting frequent shipments from Carib-Sea.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Duck said:


> I have got the stuff, bacteria or not it works for me and couldn't be happier.


 You can say that again ! It is a wonderful substrate, I use it and love it too. I couldnt believe that I saw it in the LFS last week, they wanted 42$ a bag...  

It aint THAT good... LMAO !


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Feb 3, 2005)

> If you are ordering from Aquarium Plants.com I wouldn't worry about it. I spoke to them last week to check availability and they are going through the stuff very quickly at the low price. They were getting frequent shipments from Carib-Sea.


You wouldn't happen to know a time frame? I'm wanting 10 bags so I'm hoping the deal will still be going for another week.


----------



## brookline45 (Jan 8, 2004)

FeatherfinFan said:


> You wouldn't happen to know a time frame? I'm wanting 10 bags so I'm hoping the deal will still be going for another week.


I am not sure. Give them call if you want more info, they were really nice and informative when I called.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

The next truck load is due to arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday. We ship this stuff as fast as we can get it in. The sale is good until we decide otherwise. We strongly believe in the product and want to make it affordable for everyone.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Opiesilver said:


> The next truck load is due to arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday. We ship this stuff as fast as we can get it in. The sale is good until we decide otherwise. We strongly believe in the product and want to make it affordable for everyone.


Amen! As long as you have the cheapest price on the substrate, I'm sure the sales will keep on coming. roud:


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

I ordered mine last week.... I cant WAIT to get ahold of this stuff


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My favorite part of Eco other then the "obvious", is the *no rinse* quality... open the bag and pour it in ! roud: 

Life is too short to rinse... LOL


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*Don't know about their being*

No bacteria surviving in it. It's a sealed bag. Think about those glass Ecospheres that come with air/bacteria/sea water/shrimp/algae..whatever..they live for years.
I would believe their is bacteria that can survive for quite some time. I re-did two tanks in it last year, and by saying re-did I mean I took out ALL existing water,and decor, and started over with totally with one..20 gal.and the 125 gal, left some gravel on one side, but took out all water. Neither tank ever showed levels like normal tanks "cycling" did. I have to think the substrate had ALOT to do with this. That, and I haven't used much fertilizer lately..SERIOUSLY..and they plants are flourishing. Don't have CO2 either. LFS has some in a planted tank, and they don't fertilize at all..and the plants are doing well.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*Yes*

It defies the point to rinse it  beautiful.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*That*

is an awesome price.
Btw..are they still making the tan Eco Complete?


----------



## CarlaB (Jul 28, 2003)

I have a 100G that I put Eco in about 18 months ago and I love it. I have a 45G with Flourite that I can't wait to switch over to Eco-ordered 3 bags from Del last week and very anxious to get it. I have hated the Flourite since day one. Hate the mess of dust that gets stirred up if you disturb it even a little bit. The Flourite has been in this tank for 6 months. :icon_frow 
Carla


----------

